
Russia is going to block proxies, TOR and VPN - janandonly
https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3371809?utm_source=kommersant&utm_medium=all&utm_campaign=hotnews
======
dredmorbius
If site doesn't load:

[http://archive.is/vzFws](http://archive.is/vzFws)

